# How NOT to Wrap a Nissan GTR



## as5606 (Apr 23, 2006)

This poor chap made the wrong decision of who should wrap his GTR.

Have a look at the pics on page two :doublesho. They are supposed to be wrapping trainers who train others on how to wrap. Seems they gave his pride and joy to their YTS trainee.

I've seen it in the flesh and its heart breaking 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/165202-my-gtr.html


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

nasty!

He should of taken it to Robbie in the first place.


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

OMG that is shocking! Obviously the culprit (what else would you call them??) assumed the owner would just drive it and take it to the local cheapo hand car wash once a month and wouldn't give two hoots about it! Wrong!!!


----------



## Revans (Feb 2, 2011)

WOW,just unbelievable. gutting after forking out so much for the car in the first place as well!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Worst wrap I have seen :doublesho


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, what a shocker! Similar to the one Nick at CleanDetail sorted a few months back!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=263526


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Thats shocking! with an amount spent like that, lets hope its paid on a credit card...then have some kind of recourse via the card company, a lot easier than paid in cash.


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

What a mess !
In one of the pics it looks like they`ve used some paint to cover up cutting the corner short !


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That is absolutely shocking!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Should of gone to spec savers!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Shoulda spent the money on weeding his driveway first lol. 

Terrible job.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Am I the only one that doesn't like wrapped cars? 

What is wrong with buying a car in the colour you wanted in the first place and keeping it clean? 

I think the black looks classier on the GTR to start with.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow thats a shocker tbh

:doublesho


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Kerr said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't like wrapped cars?
> 
> What is wrong with buying a car in the colour you wanted in the first place and keeping it clean?
> 
> I think the black looks classier on the GTR to start with.


Totally agree mate, never been a wrap fan.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Kerr said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't like wrapped cars?
> 
> What is wrong with buying a car in the colour you wanted in the first place and keeping it clean?
> 
> I think the black looks classier on the GTR to start with.





Grizzle said:


> Totally agree mate, never been a wrap fan.


+1

I think the wrap robs the car of clarity - plus the standard GT-R white is stunning as it is!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

That looks an absolute mess.

There's no way I'd be paying someone 2k without researching the company and seeing previous work.


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

wow that is shocking, looks like he is making good progress with his new "PRO" wrapper.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Why didn't he just leave it black!


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Gotta love a trier. Tip-ex on the inside edge of the bumper, nice unique touch.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

JBirchy said:


> +1
> 
> I think the wrap robs the car of clarity - plus the standard GT-R white is stunning as it is!


+2 on wraps...

Don't like 'em

:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

What happens after you remove the wrap after being there for years? 

I hear people saying it protects the paint, but surely the adhesive will have some negative effect on the paint over time?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Kerr said:


> What happens after you remove the wrap after being there for years?
> 
> I hear people saying it protects the paint, but surely the adhesive will have some negative effect on the paint over time?


M'eh... not my car, I don't give a s******

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh dear. That was like me trying to wrap pieces on scrap pieces before I got the knack of it. However I would never wrap a car myself 

Hope he gets it sorted


----------



## KREJ_LANA (May 25, 2012)

his business is getting screwed more by the day LOL


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks like he's used crap materials, and erm... bad technique!

A good wrap, thats well done looks amazing. Thats neither.

P.S. quality wrapping material (hexis, 3m, avery) has adhesive thats designed to not be detrimental to the paintwork and help application.. but it's not cheap.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Hate wrapped cars if im honest. They never look anything in comparison to well burnished paintwork. Im yet to see one that looks spot on though do appreciate that it is a tricky subject to master. That GTR would of been straight back and sorted as soon as the issue were noticed. £2k is a lot of cash to spend on what looks like a chimps job of it.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

If the OP, or anyone, is a member on there, stick a post up telling Ameen not to be soft and worry about the wrapper being out of pocket and a family man. Other than it being deserved, his Public Liability Insurance should cover the **** up


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Terrible job, sorry, complete balls up


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

what i dont understand is that he has only had it 6 weeks and he has changed the colour ? if he didnt want black then why lay out that kind of money on that beast of a car in a colour he doesnt like,and then get it wrapped at the cost of 2grand ?if its second hand and it had everything he wanted on it just the wrong colour,it would have been better to hold out. mans mental.

edit: just seen the wrap pics on page 2  i would toss a ****ing hand grenade into that garage if they had done that to me.that is unbelievable.**** me that looks horrendous.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

silverback said:


> what i dont understand is that he has only had it 6 weeks and he has changed the colour ? if he didnt want black then why lay out that kind of money on that beast of a car in a colour he doesnt like,and then get it wrapped at the cost of 2grand ?if its second hand and it had everything he wanted on it just the wrong colour,it would have been better to hold out. mans mental.
> 
> edit: just seen the wrap pics on page 2  i would toss a ****ing hand grenade into that garage if they had done that to me.that is unbelievable.**** me that looks horrendous.


if you read the thread the guy doesnt like the Nissan white as its more a cream colour.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> if you read the thread the guy doesnt like the Nissan white as its more a cream colour.


just skimmed over it to be honest.i dont even know if i could hold my temper if that had been me,its an absolute disgrace.


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Shoulda spent the money on weeding his driveway first lol.
> 
> Terrible job.


That was exactly what i thought :lol:

Then I saw the second page of photos..... Cant remember the last time i actually gasped and put my hand over my face :doublesho


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ouch


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

That is shocking.........

My 2 year old could of done better


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

That's so amateur it's not even funny.


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Shoulda spent the money on weeding his driveway first lol.
> 
> Terrible job.


What I was thinking too :lol:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Beau Technique said:


> Hate wrapped cars if im honest. They never look anything in comparison to well burnished paintwork. Im yet to see one that looks spot on though do appreciate that it is a tricky subject to master. That GTR would of been straight back and sorted as soon as the issue were noticed. £2k is a lot of cash to spend on what looks like a chimps job of it.


Matte colours look ace. The Focus RS500 looks really cool IMO.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i reckon we should all call the garage up and ask if they do GTR special wrap ? :lol:


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Utter disgrace! Makes me sad to see shockin work like that!


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

ooof thats err rough,could have done better just buying fablon from B&Q..the guy needs to tidy his garden up first..only kidding if i owned one of them i would live in the car


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Ooh, painful!


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

He needs to tidy his bloody drive up before wasting money on a crap wrap


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Keep reading.. the amount of damage the guy who wrap it has done to the car when they took the wrap off is even worse!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Awful job! and the amount of damage caused to the car is sickening


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Just read the thread linked to from here, feel really bad for the guy, but he seems like a genuine nice chap and he has just been ripped off totally.

It doesnt matter what people think about wrapping good or bad, this guy has just been taken for a ride, unbelievable, but in this day and age nothing surprises me!

I jus hope that it all gets sorted and he gets back what is due to him fair and square.


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

I hate to say it but why did he not research before hand???? if your spending that much money then wouldn't you want to see prior work? 

Also IMO i gotta be honest, i preferred the colour before..... prob just me though 

gotta feel sorry for the chap though. hope it all gets sorted


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

An absolute disgrace 

I wonder how many cut lines they have inflicted on the original paint!!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I reckon I could have done a better job with vinyl from ebay cutting it with a spoon. :lol:


----------



## as5606 (Apr 23, 2006)

First off...its not his house and what the **** has the state of his garden got anything to do with it. 

He's a genuine nice guy who I've met. Never mind having the car for 6 weeks, he bought it and sent it to be wrapped before he even saw it in black. The wrap isn't just nissan white....its a perlescent type white which is really nice and shows reds in certain light. Just a shame he took it to them


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

as5606 said:


> First off...its not his house and what the **** has the state of his garden got anything to do with it.


Woah easy there Rambo.

Not a nice thing to hear about,dont like the car myself but dont like to hear of people being ripped off.
But if I had been spending that amount of cash Id have done some research first and gone to a decent outfit.


----------



## as5606 (Apr 23, 2006)

PugIain said:


> Woah easy there Rambo.


Sorry, didn't mean to snap but I heard reference to the house on another forum and whilst its not my place to tell you his life story, he works away off shore for weeks/months at time and that kind of work is HARD work....he wants something nice to drive and look forward to when he comes back to the UK and this is it :driver:

Looks like Paul is sorting him out now.....I can't wait to see what colour he is going for.....he sent me an idea he had and.....well.....if he's brave enough, it will surely be the only one in the country.

Work hard...play hard.... :car:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Someone else had a similar problem...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=263526


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

as5606 said:


> Looks like Paul is sorting him out now.....I can't wait to see what colour he is going for.....he sent me an idea he had and.....well.....if he's brave enough, it will surely be the only one in the country.
> 
> Work hard...play hard.... :car:


lol must be a crazy colour then, because theres some crazy colours out there already..


----------



## spacer567 (Jul 8, 2008)

thats shocking if that was my ride someone would be getting there **** kicked why didnt you leave it black


----------

